# Adaptador SD macho USB hembra



## tthemack (Sep 27, 2010)

hola soy nuevo aqui, actualmente curso una materia en la que me he comprometido a adaptarle a un celular un puerto usb para transferir archivos, me lo imaginaba simple pero me he dado cuenta que no, y lo que pensaba era de unir el puerto usb hembra a los contactos que trae el cel de microsd, para que me reconozca la memoria usb como si fuera una microsd, espero me ayuden me urge es para la otra semana, por favor ayudenme se los agradecere el resto de mi vida


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lo siento... no le des mas vueltas... tu proyecto no sale en una semana... requiere implementar mucha cantidad de protocolos y electronica. Solamente mira cuantas paginas lleva el tema de moyano que habla de la implementacion del protocolo USB en un micro... 

Lo mejor y mas facil es que cambies de tema


----------



## tthemack (Sep 28, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Lo siento... no le des mas vueltas... tu proyecto no sale en una semana... requiere implementar mucha cantidad de protocolos y electronica. Solamente mira cuantas paginas lleva el tema de moyano que habla de la implementacion del protocolo USB en un micro...
> 
> Lo mejor y mas facil es que cambies de tema


 
oye y en unas dos semanas? o cuanto tiempo crees tu que se lleva?
es que es el prototipo que quieren ver


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 28, 2010)

USB, celulares, memorias y ese tipo de temas son muy bonitos, llaman mucho la atencion, pero no son faciles ni rapidos de aprender.... requieren de varias semanas y algunas veces hasta meses de estar leyendo y experimentando

Yo estimo que para una persona experimentada ese tipo de diseño le llevaria minimo 3 semanas de implementacion desde cero, obviamente copiar y pegar te lleva 15 minutos suponiendo que encuentres el proyecto, pero para mi lo interesante siempre ha sido aprender y sobretodo entender las cosas..... 

Si quieres intentarlo adelante siempre ha sido lo mejor... en el foro hay muchisima documentacion de esos temas, la puedes localizar usando el buscador, pero necesitas paciencia, o como decimos en mexico: no son enchiladas.....


----------



## tthemack (Oct 4, 2010)

chico3001 ayudame si? no le hallo entrada aun


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola.

Si quieres conectar el microsd al computador, usa un *micro-sd adapter usb*, sacas la memoria del celular y la pones en el adaptador, y así puedes conectarla a la computadora.

Ver el archivo adjunto 40559 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tthemack (Oct 4, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Si quieres conectar el microsd al computador, usa un *micro-sd adapter usb*, sacas la memoria del celular y la pones en el adaptador, y así puedes conectarla a la computadora.
> 
> ...


 
gracias hermano pero lo que busco es hacer lo contrario usb a microsd, es decir que los pines sd irian unidos con los pines sd de un cel, y asi poder transferir archivos de una memoria usb al cel directamente


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola.

¿Esto es lo que buscas?

http://www.gizmos.es/14941/accesorios/mobidapter-adaptador-usb-para-moviles-con-tarjeta-microsd/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tthemack (Oct 4, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> ¿Esto es lo que buscas?
> 
> ...



eso es basicamente solo que necesito saber como funciona y todo el rollo


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Feb 27, 2011)

yo ando buscando un diagrama que me diga como conectar los pines de una sd para conectarlo a un puerto usb


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2011)

Una SD no es un USB y por lo tanto no existe tal diagrama. Se puede adaptar con muchas restricciones metiendo en medio un ordenador, entiendase el concepto amplio, mas o menos grande.


----------



## azigta (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola a todos, pongo esto en el foro de comunicaciones porque creo que como en fin y al cabo se trata de llevar informacion de un punto a otro se trata de comunicacion, pero en fin, si me he equivocado pido por favor que sea movido al foro correcto, gracias.

Tengo una impresora 3D y tiene entrada SD, la cosa es que me gustaria enchufar una sd, a la que le salgan los cables que van a los contactos, y a traves de un circuito, que sea dirigido a un usb hembra, para que al enchufar yo ahi un usb, la maquina reconozca como si le hubiese metido una tarjeta y me aparezcan los archivos.

Hay algun circuito por ahi?

Todo el mundo tiene usb, y resulta mas facil transferir los archivos a la impresora en un usb en vez de en una tarjeta sd.

seria algo asi como un lector de tarjetas a la inversa

Espero respuesta. Gracias


----------



## Jessy (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNaZB8lrgdQ#t=34

No se si es eso lo que estas buscando... si es, como vez por lo visto hay en el mercado...


----------



## azigta (Mar 4, 2014)

Jessy dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNaZB8lrgdQ#t=34
> 
> No se si es eso lo que estas buscando... si es, como vez por lo visto hay en el mercado...



me parece que eso es directamente un usb que se enchufa por sd, yo lo que quiero es simplemente un conector hembra de usb, que lleve a una tarjeta sd, para poder enchufar diferentes usb


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

Usa un lector de tarjetas, en el pc lo pinchas como usb y en la impresora como sd, por 1€ hay
También hay SD que por el otro lado son usb directamente y cosas así.
http://www.slipperybrick.com/2006/12/sandisk-ultra-ii-sd-card-with-usb/


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 5, 2014)

azigta dijo:


> yo lo que quiero es simplemente un conector hembra de usb, que lleve a una tarjeta sd, para poder enchufar diferentes usb



Solo unir cables?? no es posible por la incompatibilidad de tecnologias.

Para evitar el uso de un PC, lo que menciona Jessy es justo lo que necesitas. Por un lado enchufas el USB (cualquier memoria USB) y por el otro, salida mini SD a la impresora o lo adaptas a un SD más grande como en el video... se llama "Mobidapter".

Hacer un circuito es más laborioso porque debe de realizar dos trabajos... Como host para leer  memorias USB y como dispositivo para que la impresora crea que es un memoria SD. Sabes programar???.


----------



## azigta (Mar 5, 2014)

ByAxel dijo:


> Solo unir cables?? no es posible por la incompatibilidad de tecnologias.
> 
> Para evitar el uso de un PC, lo que menciona Jessy es justo lo que necesitas. Por un lado enchufas el USB (cualquier memoria USB) y por el otro, salida mini SD a la impresora o lo adaptas a un SD más grande como en el video... se llama "Mobidapter".
> 
> Hacer un circuito es más laborioso porque debe de realizar dos trabajos... Como host para leer  memorias USB y como dispositivo para que la impresora crea que es un memoria SD. Sabes programar???.



Yo no se programar pero tengo amigos que si saben. Las tarjetas SD esas que por el otro lado son USB permiten conectar cualquier USB a este adaptador?


----------

